# LOOKING FOR FLASH DOME - HARD TO FIND



## bergstrom (Aug 10, 2019)

Looking for something the pic included, its on amazon WITH the canon 600 but I can't find it separately. The selens ones are rubber and too expensive, but I got 2 of these plastic ones about 2 years ago on either ebay or alixpress and now they are impossible to find. Shouldn't cost more than $15. Thanks in advance if anyone can send me link where to get. And it doesn't have to be screw in, I don't mind the slip on version.


----------



## SecureGSM (Aug 10, 2019)

Universal Cloud Dome Lambency Flash Diffuser 2pcs Covers Set For Flash Speedlite | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Universal Cloud Dome Lambency Flash Diffuser 2pcs Covers Set For Flash Speedlite at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





unless you are after something specific..


----------



## bergstrom (Aug 10, 2019)

yeah have that one already, can be a bit harsh, i'm just looking for the one above, thanks.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 10, 2019)

I've seen a similar post before. I suspect there was a patent issue that kept them from being imported, and Gary Fong keeps them off ebay, Amazon, Alibaba and similar online sites. There are somewhat similar designs that would not violate a patent, but they probably don't work the same.

Just buy a authentic one rather than a copy of someone's patented invention.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 10, 2019)

BTW, I did find a reference to a lawsuit brought over the knockoff's.


----------



## bergstrom (Aug 11, 2019)

If you look at the picture in the OP , its nothing like a gary fong one


----------



## dcm (Aug 11, 2019)

Gary had 3 patents for "photographic light diffusers". Have you read them? 

It doesn't have to be an exact replica of the one he sells to violate one of his patents.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 11, 2019)

bergstrom said:


> If you look at the picture in the OP , its nothing like a gary fong one


Apparently, he won his lawsuit, they are gone. His patents have a lot of detail about more than just the outside look. There are two types of patents, one is for the look and external design, the other is for technical construction. The 2nd type is much more difficult to work around.

The other thing to consider is that he has high powered attorneys that can force small companies into bankrupcy, and large distribution channels like ebay, Amazon, B&H, etc are not going to fight him when the product is a obvious copy.


----------



## bergstrom (Aug 11, 2019)

well its on amazon that I found the pic, i just took a crop from it. Theyre selling that diffuser in a bundle, but I'm seeing if I can get it on its own.






Amazon.com : Canon Speedlite 600EX II-RT with Speed Flash Modifier Dome Diffuser + Canon Accessory Bundle : Gateway


Amazon.com : Canon Speedlite 600EX II-RT with Speed Flash Modifier Dome Diffuser + Canon Accessory Bundle : Gateway



www.amazon.com


----------



## Bob Wiglz (Aug 15, 2019)

You should have bought more, because today you're not getting that for "shouldn't cost more than $15" in late 2019 with a Chinese trade tariff war going on. Hmm.

Here. It's twice what you want to pay for it: $29.99





Amazon.com : Soonpho Flash Diffuser Light Softbox Speedlite Flash Accessories Kit, Color Filter Honeycomb Grid Reflector Diffuser Ball with Universal Magnetic Mount for Canon, for Sony, For Godox Speedlite : Camera & Photo


Amazon.com : Soonpho Flash Diffuser Light Softbox Speedlite Flash Accessories Kit, Color Filter Honeycomb Grid Reflector Diffuser Ball with Universal Magnetic Mount for Canon, for Sony, For Godox Speedlite : Camera & Photo



www.amazon.com





This is discussed _ad infinitum _on another photography forum I'm sure we all frequent, too. Gary actively defends his stake, good for him. Whether it's overstepping? Not an attorney. 

Then again, Dr Damadian invented the MRI in the '70s but a few unscrupulous engineers stole proprietary tech from a super-excited pioneer who didn't think he's need to protect himself that way, and gave it to their subcontracting boss for a hefty fee I'm sure, and the world suddenly had MRI machines everywhere, and Dr Damadian still has to work for a living instead of living in his lab inventing the Next Big Thing.

There is something to be said for defending what's yours.

Although? Unless it's a model shoot or wedding where your and your gear's appearance matter - in which case, WTF are you doing with speedlites when high-output wireless ETTL DC monolights are under $1000, even under $500 for no-names, these days, you dummy?  But a small soup container from a Chinese takeout works a treat with a little gaff tape if the walls/ceiling are too far to get a bounce. And if it's too harsh, a #4 bleached coffee filter fits perfectly and is suprisingly neutral white. And if one's not enough, 4 will be. Cost? Free for the asking. _(*usually. NYC Chinese restaurants might charge you 0.50 for a soup container with no soup in it.)_


----------



## SecureGSM (Aug 15, 2019)

I never say trust me.. I never do.. but:

trust me, this is the most reasonable option for a run and gun situation as it is super light, allows you to shape your light as you pleased, and does not make the camera handling unwieldy. unless there is a nice and white ceiling 8 to 11 feet overhead 









Rogue FlashBender 2 - LARGE Reflector


Rogue FlashBender 2 has been discontinued and replaced with the new Rogue FlashBender v3. The versatile FlashBender 2 Large Reflector is adaptable for use with on-camera or off-camera flash. As a shapeable reflector, it can be used as a bounce flash reflector, gobo, or snoot to soften, shape...



rogue-flash.myshopify.com


----------

